# New Terrarium Setup and Friends, Pic Heavy!



## superpooper (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Y'all, I added a huge hide log to Bill's tank. Also had a praying mantis living with Bill, but once it died, the crickets started reproducing like crazy, so there are a few firebellied toads to keep him company .

Part 1 of 2




































































Part 2 of 2


























What the old setup used to look like, until Bill got too big for the flowerpot...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi superpooper:

(May we know your name?)

I hesitate to say anything because you've obviously done a great job of making a comfortable habitat for your tortoise, and you've increased the size of his vivarium, however, in my opinion, its still too small. I think he should have something with a floor space twice or even 3 times that size.

Your pictures show a very pretty habitat. I love the toad. The tortoise is pretty too. And "Bill" is a great name for a tortoise!


----------



## coreyc (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice setup  I like it good looking tort to but I have agree with Yvonne it way to small I like it just needs to be bigger


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks very humid which is just what he needs! Can you explain the Fiji water bottle contraption?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 13, 2011)

Be cautious with the firebelly toads. They are highly toxic, and if Bill decides one looks tasty, you may no longer have a Bill.... If it was me I would remove them.

Bill is certainly a good looking tortoise. What pretty marbling on his shell.


----------



## superpooper (Jan 13, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Nice setup  I like it good looking tort to but I have agree with Yvonne it way to small I like it just needs to be bigger




Thanks for the feedback Yvonne and Coreyc! Bill has been growing astronomically fast in the last year, and its been very obvious that he is now outgrowing his hide (again) after 3 months. I'll be moving out of the room I rent within the next year, so it'll be a great time to redesign a home!




ChiKat said:


> Looks very humid which is just what he needs! Can you explain the Fiji water bottle contraption?



Thanks ChiKat! There are glass coverings too which help. The Fiji bottle is a makeshift water dispenser for when I leave for trips, Its getting laborsome to fill, going to invest in a rabbit/rodent water dispenser soon..




kyryah said:


> Be cautious with the firebelly toads. They are highly toxic, and if Bill decides one looks tasty, you may no longer have a Bill.... If it was me I would remove them.
> 
> Bill is certainly a good looking tortoise. What pretty marbling on his shell.



Thanks kyryah, its strange but when I got a new UV bulb, his marbling started disappearing, along with his pyramiding which was great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks ChiKat! There are glass coverings too which help. The Fiji bottle is a makeshift water dispenser for when I leave for trips, Its getting laborsome to fill, going to invest in a rabbit/rodent water dispenser soon..




Hi nice looking Tortoise. I was wondering about the Bottle.You said its a water dispenser and u intend to get a rabbit/rodent one but i have never seen a Tortoise drinking from a bottle they take water from dishes and when being soaked, I know u have a dish in there too but will that be safe if those toads are toxic like the post said, would that effect the water. I hope you do not think i am having a go, i am just slightly worried and would hate not to say anything and then see a post saying the Tortoise is sick.


----------

